# Help With Shipping From Hong Kong ?!



## Ivanho (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello, 

Is there any1 here who would like to help me please !? I would like to buy a shirt from Hong Kong but the store who's selling it don't wanna ship to Sweden, so I need somebody who live in Hong Kong who can receive the item and then send it to me, I'l pay for the service. It is Ralph Loren shirt that has been sold out here in Sweden and there is only few left in store in Hong Kong. Please if any1 think that can help me I would be very grateful and as I mentioned before Il pay for the service. 

Thank you all 

Regards from Sweden

Ivan


----------



## kingrulzuk (Jan 19, 2010)

Ivanho said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there any1 here who would like to help me please !? I would like to buy a shirt from Hong Kong but the store who's selling it don't wanna ship to Sweden, so I need somebody who live in Hong Kong who can receive the item and then send it to me, I'l pay for the service. It is Ralph Loren shirt that has been sold out here in Sweden and there is only few left in store in Hong Kong. Please if any1 think that can help me I would be very grateful and as I mentioned before Il pay for the service.
> 
> ...


Hi Ivan.

Im not trying to be rude but your Thread sounds like a scam. And i dont think anyone will help you with this.

GoodLuck


----------



## Ivanho (Feb 24, 2015)

*If you say so*

Hi, if you say so, but this is the honest asking, any way I already got help from people.
Thank you on your kind answer.

Best wishes 

Ivan from Sweden


----------



## akiwong (Mar 12, 2015)

try search "hong kong sweden forwarder", there must be some company which do freight forwarding


----------



## anniewong (Apr 19, 2015)

You can try to look up boutiques that also sell ralph lauren. Lane Crawford or someone could help... just for future reference.


----------

